# Dallas bright spark



## crazycoloured (2 November 2011)

Have been offered a mare by dallas bright spark,can anyone give me some info on him...


----------



## chrissie1 (2 November 2011)

He stood in Staffs, with McMasters who had Swanpit (?) Stud in Gnosall, they had Colman, Maurice Minor etc too, alongside TB's.   I think that sadly he died young, but from what I heard the stock he sired were good, and it was a shame that he was lost as I'm certain he'd have been a really useful stallion.


----------



## Maesfen (2 November 2011)

Cracking horse, excellent jumper and hunter with a good temperament., was used several times for hunt staff to parade hounds and whip in plus being hunted fairly and squarely by the stud owner too who is eight stone wringing wet!  Have to laugh though as he was out with our hounds one day ridden by a visiting huntsman and he rolled in a puddle with him, never done it before!  There were very ribald comments that he should be on a lead rein, lol!  
Has had a fair few graded show jumpers at least and eventers too but probably not attributed to him as it was before breeding would be shown on most forms.  The chestnut on bottom of page 31 in this weeks hunting edition H & H leading the grey pony is by him; the last foal from my first mare and he is tough as old boots with a great jump in him; this will be his twelfth season hunting with the Wynnstay usually doing over 30 days a season at least with various members of the MPs family that had him before this.


----------



## Alec Swan (2 November 2011)

Maesfen said:



			There were very ribald comments that he should be on a lead rein, lol!......
		
Click to expand...

 I bet that went down a treat!!   Very funny!

Alec.


----------



## Maesfen (2 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



 I bet that went down a treat!!   Very funny!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Especially as he's a past winner of the Best Turned Out Huntsman at Rydal!


----------



## angrovestud (2 November 2011)

Dallas Bright Spark was bred by a very old friend of mine Ivan Mears he was the Chaps Stud book manager for many years,


----------



## crazycoloured (2 November 2011)

Thanks for replies so far..My friend has offered me a broodmare on loan for a season and she's by the named stallion,last year she produced the most delightful filly out of a belgium warmblood,This mare is chesnut and looks exactly like dallas bright spark..does anyone have a photo of him???


----------



## Maesfen (2 November 2011)

Only very bad ones!  This was him playing in the paddock, taken off a bad photo.






and this him out hunting with us, sorry it's only part of him!


----------



## crazycoloured (2 November 2011)

Thank-you maesfen,he has a nice head..


----------



## Maesfen (2 November 2011)

Lol, it was a lot nicer in real life; for that pic he was towering above me on a bank hence the funny angle!

The two in my avatar are grand children of his, both by Bazaars Texas.


----------



## koeffee (2 November 2011)

i would have anything with dallas in there bloodlines, two of the best foals i have bred were by my dallas stallion, and he had an amazing temperement.


----------



## JC1 (3 November 2011)

A huntsman friend of ours hunted hounds off him and also used to use him for hound parades. I have only seen photos of him but he was stunning. I have a coloured colt this year by Bazaars Texas who has a wonderful temperament. We have a few from that family and their out look on life is fantastic.


----------



## Aurorab (4 November 2011)

I have a really nice coloured broodmare by Bazaars Texas - who was himself by Dallas Brightspark.  She is lovely a really nice type, substantial with great confirmation and a really gentle temperament.  She has had a foal this year by Monte Carlo - a coloured filly (who I intend to keep!!)  She is infoal to Co-Pilot for next year and will be moving to her new home at Freckleton Stud next week - I think next years foal will be for sale.  (Ok so I am trying not to think about it I am going to miss her!!)  Lets hope that she produces some lovely babies continuing her good bloodlines!!


----------



## Tiger Lily (13 March 2016)

Hi, I know you posted a good few years ago, but I was wondering about your brood mare because I had a chestnut mare out of Dallas Bright Spark. Her name was Tiger Lilly and she was a bright chestnut with a star, around 16h. She was out of a thoroughbred mare and did look like Dallas! I have always wondered what happened to her as I had her from a foal until she was 3. Let me know if it's the same one.


----------



## Maesfen (13 March 2016)

Funny you should bring this thread up again.

Just last night, Dotty, a grand daughter of DBS (the dark head in my pic) had a lovely, huge coloured colt by Embla Kestrel so the family goes on.


----------



## ihatework (13 March 2016)

Maesfen said:



			Funny you should bring this thread up again.

Just last night, Dotty, a grand daughter of DBS (the dark head in my pic) had a lovely, huge coloured colt by Embla Kestrel so the family goes on.
		
Click to expand...

Awwww congratulations Dotty.
Won't be long until there is another from the line born either!!


----------



## Maesfen (13 March 2016)

I know; exciting!  Bet Jill is going to be a doting Grannie like me too.


----------



## ihatework (13 March 2016)

Maesfen said:



			I know; exciting!  Bet Jill is going to be a doting Grannie like me too.
		
Click to expand...

Just working out if it is possible to link a go pro / Skype up for the birth!!!


----------

